# Guntersville Al.



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Anyone heading to Lake Guntersville in the next few monthes? I am wanting to go and since i have retired i now have the time. I heard that the tornado tore up the area pretty bad and the state park was hit hard.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I will probably be making a trip down to fish with my friend this spring. We went last March, and the bite was decent. Didn't catch any giants, but got a number of 4lbers burning traps. We launched from Goose Pond, which was nice because it had a full service tackle shop. I don't know anything about the tornado damage. Here is a pic of the size we got last March:


----------

